# SIRF SiRF Technology



## Lyehopper (19 April 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Thats some of the funniest stuff Ive read in a longtime.
> 
> Sorry about the cat!
> Fit it with a chip or GPS finder when you find it.



*Speaking of GPS*.... Buy SIRF.... but *only * after it finishes it's current retracement (I'm currently holding a short position)... 

SIRF next reports earnings on 04/25/06 (after the close)



​
*SiRF Technology Holdings, Inc., through its subsidiaries, engages in the development and marketing of global positioning system semiconductor solutions that provide location awareness capabilities in high-volume mobile consumer and commercial applications primarily in the United States. It provides global positioning system chip set and premium software products. The company’s global positioning system chip set product lines consists of two integrated circuits, a radio frequency integrated circuit, a digital signal processing circuit, and standard embedded GPS software. In addition, it provides premium software products, which are designed for specific customer platforms, such as mobile phones, consumer devices, and automotive. The company’s software products include SiRFLoc for wireless devices that provide location information for multimode GPS; SiRFXTrac to provide high-sensitivity satellite tracking in autonomous GPS applications; SiRFDRive for automotive applications; and SiRFNav for automotive navigation systems that shares resources with the host processor. Further, it offers utility software to its customers to assist them in high-volume manufacturing and testing. SiRF Technology Holdings markets and sells its products through a combination of direct sales, independent sales representatives, and distributors in wireless handheld, automotive, portable computing devices, and dedicated or embedded consumer and commercial devices platforms. It also sells its products to value added manufacturers, which incorporate its chip sets into modules. The company was founded by Kanwar Chadha in 1995 and is headquartered in San Jose, California.*


----------

